# Homes needed for 10 babies in Ruston, LA



## Boo (Mar 10, 2009)

A friend bought a female rat and low and behold she was pregnant. She popped out 12 babies, and they just can't keep that many. The pet store will take them back, but only as snake food. So if all else fails, there's that. But we'd much rather find homes! I can take them within 30 minutes of Shreveport or Ruston, Monroe, or anywhere in between. She's already picked 2 to keep, and might keep a third, but the rest need homes!!
If anybody can take one of these cuties then please let me know!!

Males:









male 1








male 2








male 3








male 4








male 5

Females:









female 1








female 2








female 3








female 4








female 5


----------



## Mort1197 (May 4, 2011)

I am interested in the males as I already have two. I like the first one but may be able to take all 3. I live in calhoun so it won't be hard to meet up. let me know if she still has the males available.


----------

